# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  nghiên cứu đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online nạp rút cực nhanh hàng đầu tại miền bắc

## vuducvip

*Quá trình nghiên cứu đánh đề online * 
Nếu không đầu tư nghiên cứu số sẽ không bao giờ thắng. Trong quá trình nghiên cứu số chúng ta sẽ có cảm ứng rất tốt với những con số sắp ra - - > Giác quan thứ 6.
08.Nếu không biết nghiên cứu số thì nên chơi  đánh đề online   đề theo dây đỏ của những tay chơi số có bề dày kinh nghiệm.
09. Không tin một cách mù quáng vào dị đoan.(sẽ phân tích những sai lầm tai hại khi tin vào những mắc xích dị đoan)
10.Hội đồng xổ số có khả năng chơi ăn gian.
11. Không tin mù quáng vào sổ mơ và các phần mềm soi cầu cũng như các tổng đài nhắn tin xổ số ,tất cả các yếu tố này chỉ mang các tính chất tham khảo .
12. Chơi không để ảnh hưởng đến gia đình và người thân. Nhất là các ACE đã có vợ con.
13. Trích một khoản tiết kiệm để mua số, nếu thắng dành một phần cho vào quỹ dự phòng, nếu thua bạn chỉ được phép thua hết số tiền mình định đầu tư. Chỉ chơi tiếp khi tự tay kiếm được số tiền đầu tư tương ứng.
14. Khi thua dài phải dừng lại ngay và kiểm tra lại các Phương pháp   đánh đề online   mình đang theo nhằm chỉnh sửa đưa ra các Phương pháp   đánh đề online   hợp lý với cách đánh của mình hơn. Không có Phương pháp   đánh đề online   nào là hoàn hảo và đúng trong một thời gian dài đâu.
* Ưu điểm của cách  đánh đề online   này là: không mất nhiều thời gian của bạn. Bạn chỉ cần soi xem hôm trước ĐB về con gì thì hôm nay đánh  đánh đề online    con đó theo công thức gấp thếp ( đảm bảo không quá 7 ngày sẽ ăn). Bạn có thể dành nhiều thời gian tập trung cho công việc khác của bạn như thế sẽ tránh được lo âu buồn phiền và mệt mỏi .... như thế công việc hàng ngày của bạn không bị ảnh hưởng ( nên nhớ trong cờ bạc nếu càng thua càng cay cú muốn gỡ thì càng chết sâu hơn...)
Đánh đề online: Cá trắng: 21 - 41 - 31.
Đánh đề online: Con ốc: 22 - 42 - 82.
Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A - Phương pháp   đánh đề online   lấy  đánh đề online   nuôi trong 3 ngày 
Đã là  đánh đề online   nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con  đánh đề online   nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống 
Phương pháp   đánh đề online   1:  đánh đề online   3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số"
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề online  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang ghi de truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, website choi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi de uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

